# Ruger Mark II



## jcountry (Feb 26, 2012)

I am having some awful feed and ejecting troubles with my "like new" Ruger mark II.

I have been shooting federal champion and winchester super X high vel rounds, trying to get this thing to function right.

The federals will jam, and the spent casing will get stuck sideways, with the rim getting hung up on the op rod at the top of the receiver.  This happens at least once per mag.

The winchesters don't fail to eject or fail to feed, but they often (as in every 3rd round or so) will do something which makes the hammer fail to cock.  When I pull the trigger, I get nothing, and there is a live round in the chamber, so somehow the hammer is either not getting cocked, or not staying cocked.

I already took the pistol down and cleaned it real well, but as I noted, it was in almost new condition when I got it.

Anyone seen these kinds of troubles with a Mark II?  Seems that these troubles happen no matter which mag I use.

Thanks
-J


----------



## Boar Hog (Feb 26, 2012)

Mine only does this when it gets really fouled. spray it down with gun scrubber.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 26, 2012)

Do you have this problem with other pistols, or just this one? Sometimes not holding a pistol firmly enough will cause it to stovepipe.


----------



## jcountry (Feb 26, 2012)

I just went out and shot it some more.  

I found another clue:

When a round is chambered, the next one in the mag gets a dent in it-as if something is pushing straight down-hard.  Happens with both mags.


----------



## RNC (Feb 26, 2012)

I would try several type of ammo ....

Sometimes it will run great with some an not so well with other types ...


----------



## ScottD (Feb 29, 2012)

First - I would remove the bolt and clean everything very well.  Apply some light oil and reassemble.

Federal makes a 22LR amunition called "AUTO-Match".  Specifically made for semi auto firearms that is very reliable and operates my Mark II flawlessly.  You can buy it at Walmart in boxes of 500.


----------



## jatkin99 (Feb 29, 2012)

I bought mine new in the 1980's.  Everything had eject problems until I started using "CCI stingers".  It's a hotter load and ejects well.  After a few thousand rounds the spring will loosen up and shoot other cartridges.


----------



## Old Texan (Feb 29, 2012)

Clean it well, inspect it, and try CCI Mini Mags.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 29, 2012)

jcountry said:


> I just went out and shot it some more.
> 
> I found another clue:
> 
> When a round is chambered, the next one in the mag gets a dent in it-as if something is pushing straight down-hard.  Happens with both mags.




Have a picture?


----------

